# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Chèn Flash vào VB.NET

## dunghoang

Các bạn cho mình hỏi làm cách nào để chèn Flash vào chương trình.
Các bạn có code hay giáo trình. Share mình với
Thanks

----------


## shopnmm

​Việc thêm một tập tin Flash vào form như bạn hỏi được thực hiện bằng một Shockwave Flash control. Trên máy bạn cần cài đặt Macromedia Flash 8.0 (hoặc phiên bản mới hơn), hoặc cần đăng ký tập tin Flash8.OCX vào Registry bằng lệnh:
Regsvr32 /s Flash8.OCX
Ví dụ sau đây được thực hiện với VB 2005 phiên bản Professional và phiên bản Macromedia Flash 8.0 ActiveX Control:
- Tạo một project mới trong VB 2005.
- Trong cửa sổ Solution Explore, bấm chuột phải vào mục References và chọn mục Add Reference. Trong hộp thoại Add Reference, chọn phân trang COM, chọn mục Shockwave Flash (tôi đang sử dụng Windows XP, cột TypeLib Version là 1.0, đường dẫn đến tập tin là C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8.ocx) rồi bấm nút OK. Khi ấy, ShockwaveFlashObject được thêm vào danh sách References.
- Bấm chuột phải vào vùng trống của Toolbox, chọn mục Choose Items trên trình đơn vừa hiện ra (hoặc chọn mục Choose Box Items trên trình đơn Tools) để hiển thị hộp thoại Choose Toolbox Items. Trong hộp thoại này, chọn phân trang COM Components, chọn mục Shockwave Flash Object rồi bấm nút OK. Khi ấy, ShockwaveFlashObject được thêm vào Toolbox.
- Trên Toolbox, chọn ShockwaveFlashObject để vẽ một ShockwaveFlashObject control lên form Form1 mặc định. Có thể bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo lỗi: "Failed to import the ActiveX control. Please ensure it is properly registered". Bạn cứ bấm nút OK. Lúc đó, trong danh sách References sẽ xuất hiện thêm AxShockwaveFlashObject với biểu tượng tam giác màu vàng. Để khắc phục lỗi, bấm chuột phải vào tên project (nằm ở mục đầu tiên) trong Solution Explorer, chọn mục Rebuild. Khi việc tạo lại project thành công (biểu tượng tam giác màu vàng biến mất), bạn sẽ vẽ được đối tượng AxShockwaveFlashObject lên form. Cũng có thể bạn phải làm điều này một hoặc hai lần mới được.
- Bạn bấm vào ShockwaveFlashObject trên Toolbox rồi vẽ một đối tượng AxShockwaveFlashObject lên form. Vẽ tiếp 2 nút lệnh có tên Button1 (thuộc tính Caption là Play) và Button2 (thuộc tính Caption là Exit) như hình 1.
- Sau đó, gõ đoạn mã 1. Nhấn phím F5 để chạy thử, bấm nút lệnh Play để xem Flash.

Đoạn mã 1:



```
[/U]
Public Class Form1  Private  Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, _    ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click    With (AxShockwaveFlash1)      .Stop()      .Movie =  "D:\FlashObjectOnForm\ClockAnalo_uialfoot.swf"      .Play()    End With  End Sub  Private  Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, _    ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button2.Click    AxShockwaveFlash1.Dispose()    Application.Exit()  End  SubEnd Class

```

Chúc bạn thành công ^_*

----------


## 513minh891

thankss! cái này trên mạng thấy mấy demo đẹp ghê

----------


## dakasakoru

> ​Việc thêm một tập tin Flash vào form như bạn hỏi được thực hiện bằng một Shockwave Flash control. Trên máy bạn cần cài đặt Macromedia Flash 8.0 (hoặc phiên bản mới hơn), hoặc cần đăng ký tập tin Flash8.OCX vào Registry bằng lệnh:
> Regsvr32 /s Flash8.OCX
> Ví dụ sau đây được thực hiện với VB 2005 phiên bản Professional và phiên bản Macromedia Flash 8.0 ActiveX Control:
> - Tạo một project mới trong VB 2005.
> - Trong cửa sổ Solution Explore, bấm chuột phải vào mục References và chọn mục Add Reference. Trong hộp thoại Add Reference, chọn phân trang COM, chọn mục Shockwave Flash (tôi đang sử dụng Windows XP, cột TypeLib Version là 1.0, đường dẫn đến tập tin là C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8.ocx) rồi bấm nút OK. Khi ấy, ShockwaveFlashObject được thêm vào danh sách References.
> - Bấm chuột phải vào vùng trống của Toolbox, chọn mục Choose Items trên trình đơn vừa hiện ra (hoặc chọn mục Choose Box Items trên trình đơn Tools) để hiển thị hộp thoại Choose Toolbox Items. Trong hộp thoại này, chọn phân trang COM Components, chọn mục Shockwave Flash Object rồi bấm nút OK. Khi ấy, ShockwaveFlashObject được thêm vào Toolbox.
> - Trên Toolbox, chọn ShockwaveFlashObject để vẽ một ShockwaveFlashObject control lên form Form1 mặc định. Có thể bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo lỗi: "Failed to import the ActiveX control. Please ensure it is properly registered". Bạn cứ bấm nút OK. Lúc đó, trong danh sách References sẽ xuất hiện thêm AxShockwaveFlashObject với biểu tượng tam giác màu vàng. Để khắc phục lỗi, bấm chuột phải vào tên project (nằm ở mục đầu tiên) trong Solution Explorer, chọn mục Rebuild. Khi việc tạo lại project thành công (biểu tượng tam giác màu vàng biến mất), bạn sẽ vẽ được đối tượng AxShockwaveFlashObject lên form. Cũng có thể bạn phải làm điều này một hoặc hai lần mới được.
> - Bạn bấm vào ShockwaveFlashObject trên Toolbox rồi vẽ một đối tượng AxShockwaveFlashObject lên form. Vẽ tiếp 2 nút lệnh có tên Button1 (thuộc tính Caption là Play) và Button2 (thuộc tính Caption là Exit) như hình 1.
> - Sau đó, gõ đoạn mã 1. Nhấn phím F5 để chạy thử, bấm nút lệnh Play để xem Flash.
> ...


mình dùng VB.NET2010
mình làm như bạn đến phần tìm trên toolbox,mình tìm mãi không thấy biểu tượng của chèn flash đâu.
bạn chỉ giúp mình với, cho mình xem ảnh với xem cái biểu tượng chèn flash nó như thế nào mà mình tìm không thấy
thanks.

----------

